# Best roads in Solvang?



## Brandon351 (Oct 28, 2010)

I'll be taking my girlfriend to ride in Solvang tomorrow as an early valentines gift. We have ridden there maybe 3-4 times, but each time we went, we found ourselves on Figueroa Mountain Rd. I love that ride for the scenery, and lack of cars. But I was wondering if there are any better roads that I am missing out on? Where do you guys ride?


----------



## cobrapatrol (May 18, 2010)

The 246 over to Buellton, south along Santa Rosa Rd, Hwy 1 into Lompoc, then either back over 246 or take Harris Grade to the 135 and visit Los Alamos. South out of Los Alamos there is a short cut through a winery to Alisos Rd to Foxen Cyn Rd back through the wine country to Los Olivos and then back to Solvang. 

That's kind of a combination of the Solvang Century, Santa Maria Windmill Century and the ToC Solvang time trial. About 68 miles. 

More or less? I can suggest others...
Try this http://theskyviewmotel.com/santa-ynez-valley-cycling-rout/

I grew up in the area and ride there a few times a year. BTW, it should be beautiful there tomorrow - great choice!

Jim


----------



## Brandon351 (Oct 28, 2010)

Thank you sooooooo much. You were the only one to respond, but gave great advise. That was by far one of our favorite rides to date. 

We got there a little late, so I had to modify the route. We just took the 246 to Santa Rosa Rd (our favorite road), to Hwy 1, then back over the 246 to Solvang. Only 41.9 miles, but we ended up back at our car just before it got dark  Thanx again. If you ever ride in the Palos Verdes area, I can return the favor and point you out to the best roads.


----------



## cobrapatrol (May 18, 2010)

You are very welcome. I am glad you had a great time. I rode the coast through P-V last year and when I have that chance again I will give a call.

Jim


----------

